

The man who walked away from $250m. - kingkong
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/movers_and_shakers/article3821541.ece?token=&print=yes&randnum=727
Greg Coffey - Wizard of Oz, walked away from $250m to start his own hedge fund.
======
Retric
This is more about the marginal utility of money than anything else. 250
million in 5 years is great if you have little cash but if you already made
300million it's just not that important.

